# "esta grande" und "abrir la"?



## momooishii

Hallo zusammen, noch eine Frage:

"Con esta grande abres la puerta de la casa y con la pequeña puedes abrir la de tu habitación." 

Wie ich verstanden habe, mit "esta grande" ist hier ein Schlüssel gemeint. Ich kann aber nicht gut verstehen, warum man hier nicht "ésta", sondern "esta" verwendet hat. Ein bisschen verwirrt.  Oder vermutlich nur ein Fehldruck?

Und wie erklärt man "abrir la"? Soll man nicht "abrirla"  sagen? Wirkt "la" hier als ein bestimmter Artikel oder ein Pronomen?

Danke schön.


----------



## Forero

_Esta_ modifica _grande_, entonces es adjetivo (demonstrativo) y no lleva tilde.
_La_ es el artículo (se ha omitido _llave_), entonces queda separado.


----------



## Namakemono

Las normas de acentuación han cambiado. Ahora solo se acentúan los demostrativos cuando son ambiguos. P. ej.: "Me dieron estos caramelos" (se puede entender como "Estos [chicos] me dieron caramelos").


----------



## Estopa

momooishii said:


> Hallo zusammen, noch eine Frage:
> 
> "Con esta grande abres la puerta de la casa y con la pequeña puedes abrir la de tu habitación."
> 
> Wie ich verstanden habe, mit "esta grande" ist hier ein Schlüssel gemeint. Ich kann aber nicht gut verstehen, warum man hier nicht "ésta", sondern "esta" verwendet hat. Ein bisschen verwirrt.  Oder vermutlich nur ein Fehldruck?
> 
> Und wie erklärt man "abrir la"? Soll man nicht "abrirla"  sagen? Wirkt "la" hier als ein bestimmter Artikel oder ein Pronomen?
> 
> Danke schön.



El mensaje completo sería: Con esta llave grande abres la puerta de la casa y con la (llave) pequeña puedes abrir la puerta de tu habitación.

La ist in dem Fall ein Artikel.

@Forero Esta es un pronombre demostrativo, ya que sustituye a "llave".
(Con esta llave grande).

@Namakemono ¿Y sería incorrecto seguir acentuando los pronombres demostrativos en todos los casos? Yo lo hago ya por costumbre. En esta frase hubiera puesto la tilde

Con ésta grande abres...


----------



## Forero

Por la presencia de _grande_, veo este _esta_ como adjetivo, así como es _la pequeña_ y no _ella pequeña_.  Sin _grande_ y _pequeña_, serían pronombres _ésta_ y _ella_.


----------



## Estopa

Forero said:


> Por la presencia de _grande_, veo este _esta_ como adjetivo, así como es _la pequeña_ y no _ella pequeña_. Sin _grande_ y _pequeña_, serían pronombres _ésta_ y _ella_.


 
Para que "esta" fuera adjetivo, "grande" tendría que haberse convertido en sustantivo, pero no es así, por lo que "esta" tiene que ser pronombre demostrativo.


----------



## Namakemono

Estopa said:


> @Namakemono ¿Y sería incorrecto seguir acentuando los pronombres demostrativos en todos los casos? Yo lo hago ya por costumbre. En esta frase hubiera puesto la tilde


 Según el DPD, se pone solo en caso de anfibología, igual que solo (sin compañía/solamente).


----------



## Forero

Estopa said:


> Para que "esta" fuera adjetivo, "grande" tendría que haberse convertido en sustantivo, pero no es así, por lo que "esta" tiene que ser pronombre demostrativo.


Quizá me equivoqué al decir que _esta_ modifique _grande_. Lo que quiero decir es que _esta_, _grande_, _la_ (tercera instancia), _y pequeña_ igualmente modifican _llave_ que no está pero se entiende (dos veces), y _la_ (última instancia) _y de tu habitación_ modifican _puerta_ que también no está.

Como lo veo yo, si quitáramos _grande_, _pequeña_, y_ de tu habitación_, _la_ (de _pequeña_) llegaría a ser _ella_, _la_ (con _de su habitación_) se uniría con _abrir_, y _esta_ (si no se hubiesen cambiado las normas de acentuación) devolvería _ésta_, pronombres todos. Pero en la frase tal y como está, _la_ es artículo en todas sus instancias y _esta_ es adjetivo.


----------



## momooishii

Die Antworten waren aber hilfsreich, und ich bedanke mich bei euch, meinen lieben Freunden so sehr! Mit euren Hilfen verstehe ich besser! Muchas gracias!


----------

